# Useless Billy said he filing a workers comp claim for his paper cut. #threeseventy



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm starting a useless billy thread.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

I love starting useless billy threads


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Im pretty goot at it


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm gonna get a 1,000 posts before anybody else is gets in hera


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Don't I supposed to say wooooooooo?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I'm gonna get a 1,000 posts before anybody else is gets in hera



Almost made it Strang!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOO!! Great thread!! Way better than Dert's!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

2nd post in here


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Now I'm gonna get 999 before anybody else postes


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Carp


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Don't I supposed to say wooooooooo?



Yes, yes you are


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll tell the others to come over here


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Who, who, who wooooooos s for you?


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

What the!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Mathewtechnical is trying to get a shock gobble


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

In! Billy's hangin' with Ralph. Or is the other way around?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

nut found the new one


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome thread; Strang.........Dirt's really sucked; but don't tell him I said that.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooooooooo cooks for you?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Is shock gobble a real thing?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

#freeourhurtworkinggirls


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Well dun strang, I give it 5 stars


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes, yes it ia


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

awesome sauce


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Carap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

^^^^ first flop


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Just emptied my bank acct. Gonna buy 4k in scratch offs  y'all wish me luck. Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

I feel lucky


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

I getting all one dolla scratch offs.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea jb, it's fo real


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Gonna be scractin til the sun goes down


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just emptied my bank acct. Gonna buy 4k in scratch offs  y'all wish me luck. Wooooo



Don't forget the 401(k) and to sell your truck.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Mista technical gon be rich


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooo, I won $8


----------



## ccherry (Jul 23, 2015)

Good'un Strang!


----------



## ccherry (Jul 23, 2015)

Mt is movin on up!


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

How does a shock gobble work?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm gonna give this thread one star for now and see if its gets better


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> How does a shock gobble work?



10kV and 130 dB.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> How does a shock gobble work?



U need to ask in the turkey forum.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> U need to ask in the turkey forum.



Figgered you fellas more likely to type one out for me.  Turkey forum scares me, don't know how they'd handle my thoughts on baitin' turkeys and free licenses to Florida folks.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

It's a turkey hunters secret


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

I want unlimited turkeys, and season long ES turkey days so I can manage my turkeys as I see fit.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

In fact, I think we oughtta have an "earn a gobbler" system here, shoot 2 hens before you can shoot a gobbler......that would help out around here, we over run with turkeys.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody who doesn't support my thoughts on turkeys hates freedom.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

.....they hate 'Murica too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

......and I'm inclined to think they don't have much religion in they life.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

flopper


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

i be on a roll


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

JB done made turkey personal.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Hen wing bones make the best calls


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

That's right, Im on a mission to open up turkey killin so that folks can be free to see if they can get 3+ hens with one shot under the feeder.......now that's freedom!


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

lol at jb


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

I need sumthin wrote under my name dagummit


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Should I start a thread about it? I need suggestions


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Mr awesomepants?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

My duck necklace don't stank?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Mr awesomepants?



Plucky?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Plucky?? I was thanking Strang-a-lang-a- ding dong


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Shock gobble extraordinaire?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Plucky?? I was thanking Strang-a-lang-a- ding dong



How about Strung Out


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

strangled?


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Strangadoodle dooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Rydert could have some fun with his subtitle if he ever wanted to change his avatart.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Rydert could have some fun with his subtitle if he ever wanted to change his avatart.



I have often thought about that JB.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

What about non-deranged throat puncher?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

I wanted a pic of homo3..........


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

I like it matt


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

but all he sends me is naked selfies....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> What about non-deranged throat puncher?



Completely calm throat hugger


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

fast


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

How about throat punched by deranged throat punched?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

dang


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

You could find that on those dirty internet sites durt, but you might get banded


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Flip^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Those of us who actually have a bunch of turkeys shouldn't have to deal with other folks' problems...........ain't my fault you kilt all your birds.  Ima go shoot a whole pile of hens cause they been eatin my deer corn.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Completely calm throat hugger



I like it


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

how about 
Beiber Lova


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> I have often thought about that JB.......



The mod who put it up there would be the first choice.......


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 23, 2015)

<------ this is not a goat?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Those of us who actually have a bunch of turkeys shouldn't have to deal with other folks' problems...........ain't my fault you kilt all your birds.  Ima go shoot a whole pile of hens cause they been eatin my deer corn.



Make sure you stack them up beside the chord wood.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> <------ this is not a goat?



<---Isn't this a goat?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The mod who put it up there would be the first choice.......


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Im suspectin' it wuz billy from the hill, right?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> but all he sends me is naked selfies....



But that's all you ever ask for


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Strang, about your title:  <--------I poached these ducks


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Or something about duck batin' expert.......


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

<~~~~~~~~im with stupid


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Strang, about your title:  <--------I poached these ducks



Then I baked them, next up is a nice mousse.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Im gonna be a hen baitin'/slayin' machine this fall turkey season, while Im at it I think I'll try and kill some bears.........the ones with cubs first since they won't quit makin' more of em


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

"Bird Watcher"?


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im suspectin' it wuz billy from the hill, right?



not sure JB.....I just lol-ed and lol-ed when I saw it
who ever did it got me goot.....


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

<----these are actually decoys, I just wanted to look cool


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Then I baked them, next up is a nice mousse.



I wuz thinkin' adding something about the location, maybe figger out where a sacred duck killin' spot is and add that in there.


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

lol-ing at mattech suggestion........


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yea, it's funny Dyrt, I lol'n a bunch when I first noticed it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> "Bird Watcher"?



Winner ^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

<-----this was my favorite background at olan mills


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

<---One shot, 13 birds; I. Win. Again.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

<---pulls the trigger before calling the shot.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

???


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

<---Shot On Golden Pond


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

<----- Si Robertson.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Good thread Strang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good thread Strang!



Ha!

Thread! String! Get it!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Billy would be proud. I taught my great nephews how to Wooooooooooooo last weekend.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Strangmusic: King of da threads.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

Ha.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> <---Shot On Golden Pond



Good un


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

Both my young'ns been Woooooo'n they whole life, I always thought it wuz fun so I taught them too.  We get all kind-a rowdy at their sports events.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

You gots to tilt yo head to the side real fast when you woooooooooo.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

i usually toot when i woooooooooo


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

If waaaaa counts my younguns did it from the moment the popped out.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i usually toot when i woooooooooo



I doo that when I weee


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

then i lol's all ova the place


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> then i lol's all ova the place



Yeah, dat don't hep my aim.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

homo3=tootin machine.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Billy would be proud. I taught my great nephews how to Wooooooooooooo last weekend.



Did you teach them how to do the figure 4 also? That's what cool aunts do you know


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Did you teach them how to do the figure 4 also? That's what cool aunts do you know



Is that like downward duck?


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

<Flop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

They too little.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

I found a trick


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

craps


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was soooo close to that flop.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

Dirt wanted to teach me the figure 4......he told me to get nekkid.......does that sound right to ya'll????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> craps



so far away.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt wanted to teach me the figure 4......he told me to get nekkid.......does that sound right to ya'll????



You need an adult. Or a poll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 23, 2015)

oh my.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

hey!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Ya'll talking crazy lols


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt wanted to teach me the figure 4......he told me to get nekkid.......does that sound right to ya'll????



no. no it doesnt


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 23, 2015)

Yee Haw


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey hey just stopped in at the Atlanta location almost home


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Gots to get things ready set up is tanite


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

I am speechless!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Gots to get things ready set up is tanite



Wish I could come to the booth Bigs.. Just to far for me!!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

How was the lease mark


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think the jeep would make it. It would be a 10 beer trip!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

At least 10 beers... It's hot out!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I don't think the jeep would make it. It would be a 10 beer trip!



That's a bad omen.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How was the lease mark



Mark gots some huntin land?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

It's OK honkey will meet some day


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's a bad omen.



Yes. Yes it is!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> It's OK honkey will meet some day



At the 1st annual Honkey huntin and fishin trip!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How was the lease mark



Growed up for sure. Gotta get a bush hog in there. Food plots need a little work. Gonna go back in a couple of weeks to check cameras and hang a couple of stands


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> At the 1st annual Honkey huntin and fishin trip!!



Never too early to start planing


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Never too early to start planing



I like my baits in the water before the boards start going, though.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Never too early to start planing



I'm ready! I just need some options on weekends. Can't do it in November for sure. I already have stuff going on most of that month with moochers I mean family, coming in.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

Does most of the Billy's bow hunt? That could be fun..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

I have several Lock-ons I will have out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Wat I misted?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wat I misted?



Nothing keep welding!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Does most of the Billy's bow hunt? That could be fun..



I shoot a crossbow. It adds to the skill level.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I shoot a crossbow. It adds to the skill level.



Way I understand it you never come to billy events. You need to this one!!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Real men shoot a crossbow.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

I throw rocks


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I throw rocks



Pssh, whimp. I hold 'em in my hand and beat the critter to death.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

Un believable


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

Woowee Woowee


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

Drivin down the highway an I just got flashed


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Drivin down the highway an I just got flashed



Lucky guy.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Drivin down the highway an I just got flashed



Pics or it didn't happen!! lol. Post em up big guy!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

Wait my wife went to atlanter today!!!  smh..


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Pics?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I missed it


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

benben+?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

k+?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Drivin down the highway an I just got flashed



you're welcome......glad you enjoyed it


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Did we flip or flop?

Maybe we clacked.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

It's raining here


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

Haaaay!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm here T.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

Bo$$ got his dead head t-shirt on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

BkW shoots a crossbow. I've killed a couple with hers


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

He gone be head bangin soon!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Boss wearin a rainbow Banda


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

I reported spam, all you mods are welcome.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I should be with boss


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Who was spamming. Mt


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Live from the wild horse saloon. Having a few long necks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Congrats Boss


----------



## karen936 (Jul 23, 2015)

yall be goot


----------



## karen936 (Jul 23, 2015)

bbl


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Hope 33s money helped on tha trip.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

I just bought a new Rolex for $200.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

Wish I had a spam sammich rite now.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Lucky guy.



It wasn't a girl


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

You got your cig lighter bo$$?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> It wasn't a girl



Not my flavor of tea, but if it floats your particular boat, that's okay with me.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you're welcome......glad you enjoyed it



I knew it


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 23, 2015)

Gut done got mooned!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

It has places where you can put little cards pm it with people s name and phone numbers on it


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Not my flavor of tea, but if it floats your particular boat, that's okay with me.



Almost madd me runt off the road. Definitely don't float my boat


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Almost madd me runt off the road. Definitely don't float my boat



Dat's cool, too. Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Stupid smart phone


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Smart stupid phone


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooo!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Smart stupid phone



Take it apart, rinse it, and put it back together.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Live from the wild horse saloon. Having a few long necks.



Sounds like a place of ill repute


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## rydert (Jul 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt wanted to teach me the figure 4......he told me to get nekkid.......does that sound right to ya'll????



wait till I show you the sleeper hold...........


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooo?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

Originally Posted by KyDawg View Post 
Live from the wild horse saloon. Having a few long necks. 




mark-7mag said:


> Sounds like a place of ill repute



Been there a few times!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

Gotta take lil honkey to Waycross!!! Time to see her Ma!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

BO$$ have a couple Reebs for me!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 23, 2015)

Errbody GON!!! See ya'll


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Later Honkey


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Had to change my phone password. Every time I turn my head my son grabs it and takes off. Smh. My son is addicted to video games worse than a crack head to crack.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 23, 2015)

Aw the other one closed before it flipped, now I don't know if I can see you guys, or if you can see me. 

This is why you take the red OR the blue pill, not both.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Live from Tootsies. Having a few longnecks before concert.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

No comment Bo$$.....Don't know how a biker bar could be called Tootsies


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe:
Cruisers and Bruisers
The leaky oil pan 
Trailer Trash
He's Not Here
The Bad and Dirty
Big Hairy Juan's 
The Big Nasty
The Skunkhole
Cannibal Bar
Toad in the Hole
The Bucket o' Blood


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Rainbow Rebels


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Live from stuck in traffic


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Spaghetti Junction woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

What concert boss going to


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Justin Bieber


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

The bangles


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Joan jet and the black hearts


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Spice girls


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

He's going to see Murica


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Live from Margaritaville having a few longnecks before the concert


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought Bo$$ was gonna see the James Gang


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

George Thorogood


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Boss is going to see the long necks live.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Robert Matthew VanWinkle


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

I bet Jb8675309 listened to Vanilla Ice......Ice ice baby.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooo, just got a page for Grady.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Bo$$ is wasted away again in Margaretaville


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I thought Bo$$ was gonna see the James Gang



I like The James Gang


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

Snoop Dogg in ky tonite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I'm starting a useless billy thread.



I know his boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Billys nephew made the doller paper 
http://augustacrime.com/aiken-man-walks-dog-in-the-nude-neighbor-complains/


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Lftc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Ole crazy eyed willy done  got locked up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Billy said he got a transplanted pig eye


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Billy calls him piggly wiggly


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Piggly wiggly, lol ing


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol ing flop^^^


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey rider 1009, how are ya?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooo, I got Grady to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Whoooat


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Bo$$ going to see Salt & Peppa


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Boss passed out in the stands.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Drank everything but his geritol


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 23, 2015)

Where'd ereebody go


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

We at the WW with bosses card


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 23, 2015)

Plane just touched down... China is crazy


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

We had Mattech subway tanight.. It didn't suck like his did!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Oops at the beach again


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I would have joined u


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Crazy Eye Willie would  be a cool screen name


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Hint hint scrapy


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Crazy Eyed Willie from Near Savannah


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Bo$$ was born to be wild


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Hope Billy don't show up to the show and start no fights.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

When Billy gets the drunk eye....Look out.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Someone lookin for premative campsite in GA mountains.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

They don't have spell check


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

Booyah !


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

I wasn't payin attention


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Flop was right there at my fingertips and I let it slide off


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

I wont make it for another flop....Too tired.


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Got a kayak bass tournament on Sat.......Got to get my mojo workin.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

That will be cool FH. Good luck


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

Young fellers is smack talkin....I'll let them talk.
Been fishing that lake sense before they was borned.
All I told them was I had sore lipped all the bass last week


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> That will be cool FH. Good luck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Good luck ol man. If u need a gud anchor let me know.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Good lookin subway ooops!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Get em FH!


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Just heard about a shooting in a theater in lousianna. Smh


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just heard about a shooting in a theater in lousianna. Smh



Smhing as well


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Slowest thread eva.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Watching the "fat guys in the woods" show


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Those guys look hongry


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Real real hongry


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Good luck ol man. If u need a gud anchor let me know.



Might need to borrow your front right rotor Kmack.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

TP comes in and out like a ninja


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

Evening K


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Crazy world.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm sneaky.


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Flopping


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Dhd


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 23, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Get em FH!



Yall be good and make sure Bo$$ has a designated driver.
Fuzzy might ought to go pick him and the boys up.
Billys drunk and said he would go get them but he'd have to keep one eye shut.
A one eyed one arm billy  trying to drive that old truck with the three on the tree might no be a good idea though?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I often go to brake shops and ask for there old rotors


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jul 23, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yall be good and make sure Bo$$ has a designated driver.
> Fuzzy might ought to go pick him and the boys up.
> Billys drunk and said he would go get them but he'd have to keep one eye shut.
> A one eyed one arm billy  trying to drive that old truck with the three on the tree might no be a good idea though?



Fuzzy will take care of it!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 23, 2015)

All alone in here


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 23, 2015)

This is one slow thread


----------



## mattech (Jul 23, 2015)

there is an echo in here here here here


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello hello hello hello


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sittin on the back porch watchin the lightnin.. Woooo


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Goat carts..  That's lil oops' teammate with mrs oops.. Lil oops wore here stack flip flaps and was still too short ta drive she were mad a  wet hen


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Watch me whip.. Nowa watch me nay-nay!


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I doubt Bo$$ will get that won.. TP will splain it to him. I know he can nay-nay


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

Sooooo close


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

I bet if scraps was still around... He'd be rappin wit me rit nowa


----------



## oops1 (Jul 23, 2015)

RIP.. Scraps. Miss ya.. Big cat


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

Wat I misted???


----------



## T.P. (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't know nay-nay?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 23, 2015)

I know no nay-nay


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol at nay nay


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a song for you older folks. Lol


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet they did the Stankey leg too!


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

I can do the roger rabbit


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

I can do the robot and moon walk.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

I can do the boo ga looo


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya'll dancin already this mornin?


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

....getting jiggy wid it


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mownin!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lolin!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

woooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

I use to do the worm,but not anymore


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

I still like freakin


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Back that bus up!!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

do da alligator......


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

it gon be a long day....


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Watermelon crawl


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooo.....Let it burn!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Lawn mower


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Grinding


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Drop it like its hot


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

It's too early for this


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I can do the hokey pokey


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

And The Frankenstein


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

what in god's name in going on in herra


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

don't know.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe some.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flopping


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

crap-o


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I bet Jb8675309 listened to Vanilla Ice......Ice ice baby.



No.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

All caught up nowa.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning useless ones.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Just me n 3 guests, mornin guests n scrapy


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oops is here.......posted a pic of his spitoon last night, post 264.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Top o' the mernin


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Weeeee!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

morning Ralph


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

morning scrapy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

morning Dirt's goat


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> morning Ralph



morning homo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning to all and all a good day


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

mornin


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

I just woke up


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Did I miss any thing


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Did I miss any thing



It's Friday and it's morning. Unless you missed that, not really.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm already hongrey


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Boss remember the cocert


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

ready for this weekend to be over


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Mernin DD


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> ready for this weekend to be over



I bet....  Still  for you and your family


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Mernin DD



hi


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> I bet....  Still  for you and your family



thank you


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

Morning all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Jatola


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Jatola done left


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

time for some coffee


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Jatola done left



I lol-ed long time at that video.......you a idjit


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm on my 3rd cup of coffee


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> I lol-ed long time at that video.......you a idjit



Me too


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I gotta figure out how to post it in here


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Now I'm singing the nae nae song smh


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

It's stuck in my head, thanks ooops


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Durts goats


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Now we know why Durt loves his goats so much


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't help but laugh when they start jumping sideways


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I've watched it probably 10 times and lol every time


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks for that sweet and funny video. Definitely needed that this morning


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

The drop kick in the first 10 seconds always gets me.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 24, 2015)

whip or nae nae safely


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I've noticed goats like to play leap frog


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I've noticed goats like to play leap frog



Frog flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Mornin Folks!!! Mornin Scrapy and guests!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

honk honk........


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wonder if Scrapy's still feeding dog food to that fox every night?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Baaaa


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Mornin Folks!!! Mornin Scrapy and guests!!



IS the Billy fish/hunt a bow season thing now?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> IS the Billy fish/hunt a bow season thing now?



Archery season for spots and freelining for bucks?


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't wait to hear about
Bigs awesome day yesterdee


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Kayrun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Bigs big adventure


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Goats is fun to watch. lol-ing.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody plannin' on visitin' bigs' display at the blast this weekend?  I may try and make it Sunday.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Anybody plannin' on visitin' bigs' display at the blast this weekend?  I may try and make it Sunday.



Is it downtown?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Anybody plannin' on visitin' bigs' display at the blast this weekend?  I may try and make it Sunday.



I wish I could go. I have to work today and tomorrow and have a full day Sunday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Going tomorrow.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Is it downtown?



It's in Gwinnette


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Is it downtown?



I dunno, I thought it was in Gwinett somewhere?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Gwinnett aint atlanter.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gwinnett aint atlanter.



That's why I live here. 

And you're right JB. Gwinnett center at exit 107. If I didn't already have plans I could have gone.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish I could go on Saturday, but too much happennin, Ima cruise on up there Sunday if I can.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I wish I could go on Saturday, but too much happennin, Ima cruise on up there Sunday if I can.



Mebbe I can sneak out of work a little early and hit it on my way home.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

3hr and 15 min drive for me.....gonna be hard for me to make it.....


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I could do it in 3hr and 12 minutes rydert!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I could do it in 3hr and 12 minutes rydert!!



$1, Bob!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Price is Right Flop.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> 3hr and 15 min drive for me.....gonna be hard for me to make it.....



I would love to head up there myself but it'd be close to 4 hr for me!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

do it........


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Anybody plannin' on visitin' bigs' display at the blast this weekend?  I may try and make it Sunday.



gONNA TRY TO MAKE IT SUNDAY AS WELL


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> IS the Billy fish/hunt a bow season thing now?



I dunno yet. I still got to figure out what I can do. I got 1 kid playin football and another cheering on the sidelines on Friday nights and competitions on some Saturdays. I may not be able to hunt as much as normal.  And I sure ain't turning ya'll loose on my slice of heaven!! lol...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> gONNA TRY TO MAKE IT SUNDAY AS WELL



Dang hils you ain't gotta shout at us!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

homo3 done sent me another selfie........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

must be cold where he's at.........


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 24, 2015)

yall have fun at the blast up in my neck of the woods


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

might go Sunday too. The boy just called and has to work Saturday, but wants to go. Pool party at the Cafe 356 Saturday afternoon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> must be cold where he's at.........


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Dang hils you ain't gotta shout at us!!



lOLS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya'll act like a 3 and a half hour drive is bad or somethin. smh-ing.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> must be cold where he's at.........



I don't understand


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a guy thing.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

boooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

hashtag.


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Dang Krun, you skeered me!!!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL green tractor man


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

booooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Boss must be in jail and T has gon to bail him out...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Scared me half tadeff.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

scared floparoonie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I hope Bo$$ survived the concert


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope Bo$$ didn't get busted there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ passed out back stage.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think there is enough money in the Billy fund to bail him out. I heard Bo$$ and Kmc spent it all on scratch off's


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Watch me whip, now watch me nae nae


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

SHnae nae.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I guess we need to check the obituaries up there in Butcher Holler KY


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Check the Po-leese blotter also


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

He was putting down the long necks awful early last night


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope he didn't storm the stage and start singing Horse wif no Name.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Although that would be cool


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ be on a rocky mountain high. Wait thats another band.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Wouldn't be cool to to have to spend your birfday in the pokey.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

RIP KyDawg....you were a goot fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

goot fella indeed. His goats are gonna be sad tadeff.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

who's gonna count the cows he cant see?..........


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Smh


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ gots cows too?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

and racing chickens.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

didn't he say his watermelons were about ripe........I may go pick a few....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ is the livestock KANG. All them animuls sho is gonna miss ol Bo$$.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flopper


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> and racing chickens.........



Not anymore me and Billy just got back from doin some good old fashion chicken catchin!! We got some sweet corn and watermelons while we was there!! I cut open a rotten melon for Odell.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Feed the goats while you're there Dert.
Count the cows if ya got time.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

dang......honkey done beat me to the melons....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't want him to starve to death.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> dang......honkey done beat me to the melons....



I like melons.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't grow any of my own this year so I just borrowed some of BO$$'s


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Gonna carry all the rind back and give the cows. Ain't but 2 left.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

We went to get the Melons and Billy would thump them to make sure they was ready. He said BO$$ didn't know that trick!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Bout lunch time. Fresh Corn and watermelon for lunch. Tonight is BBQ Goat!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

I wanna race chicken. I've got the fastest...wait, nevermind, can't post that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Boss done ran everyone off


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Live from somewhere in Nashville, wife said i missed a great concert.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Boss done ran everyone off



I ain't no boss, but it seems I did almost kill dis un


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Boss, your head hurting this mornin?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Boss, your head hurting this mornin?



Yes, they said that bouncer was a big old boy


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ made Billy proud. Woke up in an alley in Nashville wearing nothing but his skivvies and boots


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Really??? I leave for an hour and this is all ya'll did!!! Useles absolutely Useles!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

BO$$ did you go to the Stage? It's just down from Tootsie's If you did, I hope you told Sheila I said hey from me.....Oh the memories I have there.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

I probably got at least 2 kids in Nashville. I lived there for awhile chasin my dream....


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I probably got at least 2 kids in Nashville. I lived there for awhile chasin my dream....



Are you a music player or a roadie?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Live from somewhere in Nashville, wife said i missed a great concert.



glad you are alive KyDawg.....these other idjits thought you were dead and were raiding your watermelon patch and whatnot...


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy's Mama was a roadie for The Marshal Tucker Band


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy was born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Does hwy 41 go through Tifton?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

danggit 7mag


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

hay


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Chula too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

How was Tina Turner bo$$?


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

It appears a baloon viper is on the loose


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Watts up MT. You goin to the blast this weekend?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> danggit 7mag


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Fraid not Guth, got a big expo I gotta set up at the GA world Congress center


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

when you goin to the blast guth??


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Are you a music player or a roadie?



Yes..


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello CCherry!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

I ain't Wooooin today. I's tired..Got called in last night due to a power outage..Yes it sucked..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

May take a nap. BBL.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife works for the local power company, these storms have kept her busy, but she doesn't have to go in........can log on from the house.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

We run a lot of 480V equipment. We lost a phase last night. This place was actin weird.. I was here for about 2.5 hrs. got home at 1a.m.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Feel like I been at the bar all night...Probably close to how BO$$ feels right now!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mebbe I'll see some of y'all up at the blast, then, Im going to buy some butt rubs, and that's about it.


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm so official


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

All I need is a whistle


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> All I need is a whistle



rape whistle?


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Just a whistle?


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Anybody need anything from bass pro? I don't wanna go home. Smh


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

It's unreal how much hormones change a person.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't say that^^^


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody need anything from bass pro? I don't wanna go home. Smh



Yeah, if you're paying.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> It's unreal how much hormones change a person.



she not following the checklist??


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

this thread will never end


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

it sucks


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Strang started this lame thread and then vanished


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Strang started this lame thread and then vanished



Left us all hamstrung.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Matt got a monthly visitor at his house


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Rope


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Twine


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Strang


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

lame-o


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

hey scrapy


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Matt got a monthly visitor at his house



Lunar month or calendar month?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

homo3 is herra........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

key kmc,JB,


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

getting ready.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

for the


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flo[


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

floppy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

Durt's goat beat me to it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

<---- This is a goat


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

Also a goat.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

lol-ing @ Ralph


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

This thread sucks


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Stop lol-ing everywhere 03


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> This thread sucks



Well, make it better.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Toot


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

^^^^^^better


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> ^^^^^^better



Agreed.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Mattech is coming to my house tonight, need to hide my loaf bread


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

He steals loaf bread


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Omen made a funny


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Strang and KyDawg


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you mr 03, thank you very much


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't really feel as though you want me to have a happy birthday.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I just didn't get that from your post


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Just didn't feel right


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Flim


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Flam


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

^^^^ Flim flam flop


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

If I don't have something cool written under my name soon I'm gonna act up


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I don't really feel as though you want me to have a happy birthday.



Well I do. So there.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Act up in a bad way


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Why thank you stripe, thank you very much


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Act up in a bad way



As part of acting up, make sure you email a red shirt. I hear they can help you, but I don't know how.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I can feel the love in your post


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I can feel the love in your post



I bet you can. 



Am I getting banded now?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh there will me many harshly worded emails sent, especially to mr Harley Davidson motorsicle fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

bring it big boy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

i will choke you to deaf with your stinky duck necklace


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Gots MT buyin me a buncha stuff from basspro.  Don't tell him I aint got da $$$$ to pay him back


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey. No fighting in here


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I suggest you guys read the rules and then read them again


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

I caint reed


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Hey. No fighting in here



Cyberbullying, Where's Migmack he loves that stuff!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I suggest you guys read the rules and then read them again





 Yes sir!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

I see a hate crime!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I see a hate crime!



Stay outta the PF Stripe!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Ain't no love in therra!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Only Bitter old folks that want more control!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

And whatnot!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 24, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Stay outta the PF Stripe!!



Oh, I am. Thankya suh


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

And jealous non floppers!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm a flopper^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Folks that ain't got no click and whatnot!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

Tp's lurking!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Jul 24, 2015)

PO's done, Invoices done, and WO's Done!! I may just leave this joint at 4....


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Just spent $200 bucks at bass pro. Smh


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I didn't even buy nothing, hardly


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I got me a swagger


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Idk what else. Hold on. I got ripped off.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Dang it.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Money goes quick


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope strang pays me good tonight


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't work for free


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

This ain't canada


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 24, 2015)

i got further reviewed at the gun store


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 24, 2015)

i dont blame them


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 24, 2015)

i explained that my wife's first husband done rowdied on down, and they let me have the gun


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't know when I'm going to the blast yet hils. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Hope you have a blast at the blast.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Top


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Hop


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Pop


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Dop


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Frop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Lawdy Lawdy it's Hot out


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

boooooooooooooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Hashtag#


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Gathsah#


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

hey......I'm thirsty...


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

may take the long way home this afternoon....


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

look at some deer and whatnot...


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe check out the local racing chickens and whatnot....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

i'm out of my meeting now


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

I may take a lil trip to Laurenceville....


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

and say hay to homo3's wife........and whatnot


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Great!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

cook some ste4aks on the egg


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Where is -?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe some butts too..........


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

I aint never been to -.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

I bet - is beautiful!


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

watch a recorded game of the 
Falcons and whatnot..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> may take the long way home this afternoon....



stop by the park?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Where is -?



it's not far from you nut nut.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

rydert said:


> I may take a lil trip to Laurenceville....



i don't live therra silly goose


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

i work there and whatnot


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh - is over there by =.


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Where is -?



right next to =


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flopper


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

come to dawsonville if you want butt rub; durt


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

flops


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

dang you dirt


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i don't live therra silly goose



oh.....


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> come to dawsonville if you want butt rub; durt



you live next to Bill Elliot?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

lol@homo3....sorry lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

yes; yes i do


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

can you get his autograph?.........


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

or his sons?........


----------



## peanutman04 (Jul 24, 2015)

Awite, I gata go get reeb! CYL!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

you got it buddy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

you need anything else?


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

↑↑↑∟
not a goat.......


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

that's all homo3.......send me a weekend selfie....


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

and whatnot.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

i'll tell awesome bill about your awesome goat


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

devil post^^^


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i'll tell awesome bill about your awesome goat



he'll probably like that.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

we'll lol's all over ourselves and whatnot


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

and such


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

and be inpressed and whatnot


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

he might even flop and what not


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

or just whatnot


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

or just


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

flop


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

floppy


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

dang it all to heck; durt


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

hehe.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2015)

CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Durt and homer3 shoal is making me lol-ing


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Mark.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

how's the hangover Boss


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey....


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

HEy goat


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

glad you fed it


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh...You said Mark.......


----------



## rydert (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Karun&#55356;&#57266;&#55356;&#57283;


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Feel great Krun.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#haywatimist?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

How we doing today


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#lotsofwork  #nohelp


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#metired


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

bbl


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#backhurts


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#ismellrotten


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#gottatakeashower


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

#peaceoutevabody


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

You selling plenty of rub Bige?


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## ccherry (Jul 24, 2015)

Bye...


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

No very slow today  at this rate I won't pay for the booth   

But we have 2 more days it should pick up


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats on the raise Ridirt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

I need a nap.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

They said I was doing the funky chicken on the stage last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

While they were playing Sister Golden Hair Surprise.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Werd


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Fittin ta cook some cheekun wangs wif bigs rub


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Bigs said if ya brang an empty bottle of his rub to da show that he will replace it fo free


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

I got some big empty bottles.  Gonna print out bigs logo and tape it to em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Big. Get your girls there to help U.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Loling 

Smalls is here with me today    she  is the cashier she not much of a sales woman


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

The whole crew will be here tomorrow


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Tammar will be better


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Good luck bigs!  Hope you sell a bunch


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Do u have some pics of the food u have cooked with it there for them to see.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Did you save your first $ from a butt rub sale?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Do u have some pics of the food u have cooked with it there for them to see.



He should'a brought samples too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

I gots a question for you, Kmac.......


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

I know your from Florida, but, you know a good bit about the SW part of Ga, right?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> He should'a brought samples too.



Yea and eat it in front of them.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I know your from Florida, but, you know a good bit about the SW part of Ga, right?



Is this a trick question?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Lols


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't answer, k!


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a slide show of the food pics on my kids iPad


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Evabody chill, GA State Patrol is hera.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

He gone ticket one of y'all.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Prolly posting under the influence.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Is this a trick question?



Nah......I have this idea in my head about picking a random WMA to hunt for a few days this year, to kind-a add some adventure to deer season.  Most the WMA's where I live are tough, and I plan to hunt them too, but I'm thinking about trying some DIY hunts in the southern WMA's........

My question is, are they as over run with billy's as the ones up here in the piedmont?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Prolly frisk yall.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

We put a feeder out back at the house and had 2 hens with poults waiting for us to feed them.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Then beat you with his flashlight.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy's everywhere, JB.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Im prolly gonna take several days off work and just go WMA huntin' somewhere in December or maybe January.......just want to see different landscapes n such.  Since I ain't never gonna go on a paid out of state hunt, this is kind-a like my adventure hunt idear......


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

There is one close to our camp that has big bucks but I refuse to name it here. Lols


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy's everywhere, JB.



Im hoping all the Billy's down there all know somebody who let's em hunt for free......or they have they own land that they ain't got around to sellin' off yet......maybe they stay clear of WMA's, I dunno......just thinkin'


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

U have a camper, jb


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> There is one close to our camp that has big bucks but I refuse to name it here. Lols



I wouldn't ask for that kind-a info, just wonderin' if it's over run with idiots.  I never hunt WMA's cause I don't wanna get shot........but I got this thing where I do want to kill a WMA deer, or at least hunt for one, something about it seems very cool.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

There's a ol man that kills some of the biggest bucks I ve ever seen off there


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im hoping all the Billy's down there all know somebody who let's em hunt for free......or they have they own land that they ain't got around to sellin' off yet......maybe they stay clear of WMA's, I dunno......just thinkin'



Them Floriduh hunters overrun them.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> U have a camper, jb



LOL......I bought one last October, and never used it, Mrs JB and I took two days off to do a family camping trip, but we were too busy for that, so I got mad and sold it 

If it's a huntin' trip I'd sleep in a tent somewhere that had facilities, I know they's gotta be some parks down there.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

That camper was too nice for a huntin' camper anyway.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Im just trying to mix some adventure in the deer huntin', is all.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Them Floriduh hunters overrun them.



Hey bo$$, didn't know you was in here, or ida axed you too.......


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I wouldn't ask for that kind-a info, just wonderin' if it's over run with idiots.  I never hunt WMA's cause I don't wanna get shot........but I got this thing where I do want to kill a WMA deer, or at least hunt for one, something about it seems very cool.



I said I would not name it on here. I seen a man take some teenage boys there & they both killed a buck in one day. He sat at the truck.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy's the reason I don't hunt WMA's........no matter how awesome NCHillbilly sez WMA huntin' is.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

I ve drug deer off of it for others that needed help.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Well sit at the house then. Lols


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Well sit at the house then. Lols



Didn't say I wasn't going, I got some places to hunt, I'm just tryin' to think outside the box, maybe mix some adventure in with the deer huntin'.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Took my boy on a hunt at Eufaula NWR several years ago.  He didn't shoot nothin', but we saw a bunch of deer and had a great time huntin' something different than what we are used to.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

There is a small WNA close to Doerun Ga.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored



You can't say CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There is a small WNA close to Doerun Ga.



I'm at doerun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

JB said flop lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

JB got embarrassed and left


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Still here......


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Figgered the flop wuz there so I'd take it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooo I stolt TPs GF


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Good flop JB


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

I aint did nuthin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

TP unfriended me


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

That's ok migs......tp never friended me to start with


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Feel left out.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Women's cross fit is on


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

MRs JB is bringin' me some varsity dogs home


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

....didn't get me no onion rings.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya'll miss me


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

O well dlop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Ya'll all done for the nite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Tell her to go back JB


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

T P just sent me a friend request.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Can't do that migs.....she and I gots the house to ourselves tonight


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Or don't come back


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Qooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooo JB gonna get lucky


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Women's cross fit is on



I'd blow my grip ring out snatchin them weights up like them girls do.


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

ok you guys have to try this
two boneless chicken breasts pounded and
grissle removed. I package spinach cooked
in olive oil and all water pressed out
I 4 ounce blue cheese. three pieces of bacon
pound chicken thin on the wide side add spinach
and 1/2 half of 4 ounces of blue cheese
roll up and wrap with three pieces of bacon.
Sprinkle with brown sugar and cyanne pepper
to taste bake at 350 for one hour then broil the
sides of bacon till crisp makes it's own gravy
oh my goodness it's so goot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't make friends easy.  I have a warped sence of humar


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

three pieces of bacon per chicken breast


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

My chicken put me in heaven


----------



## karen936 (Jul 24, 2015)

It's easy
It's tasty 
and it unforgettable


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

K run u have been chopped.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Wut nite is it


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

Sounds good Krun


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

We had meatloaf


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'd blow my grip ring out snatchin them weights up like them girls do.



They are hot too


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

3 grandkids here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

I like you K


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

I like errebody......


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

To mar ra we having pig head


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Cartoons in the am


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Brook Ence woooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

MRs JB's home wif the hot dogs.....bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Davidsdaughter is my favorite


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2015)

Current Attachments (99.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (99.2 KB)


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Guth!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Them Reece's are calling me.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

karen936 said:


> ok you guys have to try this
> two boneless chicken breasts pounded and
> grissle removed. I package spinach cooked
> in olive oil and all water pressed out
> ...



Why I got to take the gizzard out?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday Mike


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

I named dropped


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday Guth.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Cause we a click


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Tomorrow is my bday


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy birthday Guth, if ida known I would have jumped out of a cake for ya.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Live from Applebee's


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Smalls will be my designated driver hotel is only a block away


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I started a furniture moving company, I have all funds wire transfered to my offshore account before work is performed.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

IMG_20150723_201621670.jpg


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Dang, Bo$$ had groupie tickets


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Good shot boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dang, Bo$$ had groupie tickets



Bet he used the club funds


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

Matt is a stalker


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 24, 2015)

And a knowitall


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey JB, if you are up for it, Hilsman has a weekend bow hunting trip at a wma in Dublin every year. The last two years I've been and the last two years I've killed a deer. You should try and make it.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I know IT all


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

If you really want a great experience in ga Jb, you really really really need to go to sapelo for a deer hunt or ossabow for a hog hunt.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I think every single hunter needs to do an island hunt atleast once to experience it. It's an amazing experience.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I would apply for a youth hunt at clybel before your son is to old.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooo. Head strikin a sideways pose.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Wma hunting is great hunting if you don't mind not using a four wheeler, carrying a stand in and out every hunt, and dragging a deer a long long ways.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Good evening


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Werd to ya motha.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Mrs,  hawnett is here


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Wma hunting is great hunting if you don't mind not using a four wheeler, carrying a stand in and out every hunt, and dragging a deer a long long ways.



Yeah...I'm out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

What I miss ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$, your goats ok?


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Hay, missrez hawnett.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm too useless to read back


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

I wanna be a cop now.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Mrs Hawnett


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Are you a roadie now Bo$$?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Werd to yo brotha.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> T P just sent me a friend request.



You got a FB Kmc ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Aint got no goats. You got me mixed up with Ridirt.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Happy Birfday Gut!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bo$$ gonna roadie his goats. Dert gonna be left out.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I think every single hunter needs to do an island hunt atleast once to experience it. It's an amazing experience.



Id like to do that


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't want to be a cop no more.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Ricky Bobby is on.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Tonight grub at the mag house


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Can y'all I'd this corn snake for me?


..


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Gonna go post it in the cafe. Brb


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm getting a goat I feel left out.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

If you ain't first...you're last.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooo get a pig bigs


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Great spread mag


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

We aint got a pig racer


----------



## T.P. (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks like a pine snake.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Mag gonna poop good in the morning


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

We at the hotel now small a is swimming away.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Id like to do that



I've been to sapelo twice and ossabow once. It's amazing, I will admit, for some reason I get scared of the dark there. Lol its just really freaky at night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a amelamestic  corn snake


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Mat got an albino pigmy rattle snake


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

My brother just sent it to me, said its a red rat snake. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Saw the black its a regular corn snake


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Pretty corn snake..


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

His snake looks like a goat


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a goat snake


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mag gonna poop good in the morning



Yes yes I will. Got some homemade ice cream I'm gonna get in to in a minute


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jul 24, 2015)

Last beer night is over


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been to sapelo twice and ossabow once. It's amazing, I will admit, for some reason I get scared of the dark there. Lol its just really freaky at night.



I'm not scared of the dark. Only snakes


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

Evening fellows.
Been a brutal call week. Got home at 1030 last night, beeper went off at 1245am, back home at 0715 this morning, back to work at 11am and home at 6pm. Took the wifey out to eat and finally getting to sit down and kick my shoes off.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm not scared of the dark. Only snakes



I'm not scared of either, but theae two places give me an uneasy feeling. I don't know why either.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a brutal life bama


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop^^^


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Dang, hope you have a quiet weekend red Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Think I just heard Robert's pager go off.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Been bit by non venemous as a kid when I used to catch them. Not much afraid of snakes until I get a rattler in my stand 

Then things may change


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

No rest for the weary.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Bammer making some bank!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Strang need to start another one of the threads where he has all the answers.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey scrapmiester !


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Paging red bama stat


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Sapelo has imbred wild longhorn cattle, I walked up on one going toy stand in the dark one morning, sounded like a tank busted off threw the trees. The ground was shaking and all that. That made me real nervous. Ossabow has wild imbred donkeys, never saw one but people tal about them having bad tempers. Lol


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Yes, yes I should bo$$, I'm a very smart fella


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy just came by and stolt my air compressor. Smh


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Yes, yes I should bo$$, I'm a very smart fella



You might have to go to another training session to bone up on the latest issues.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

Beeper's been going off since Monday. This whole week just makes me shake my head.
Just got to get to 7am Monday morning and my call week will be over.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I thank billy stolt yo nailer gun to,too,two mathew


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You might have to go to another training session to bone up on the latest issues.



That one training session was enough to last me fo years and years bo$$


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

#doityoselfhomeimprovwmentprojectssuck


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

#sleepinginmylivingroomtonight


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

What up Hils?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

welcome back, String. looks like you've learned to hashtag since you've been gone.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

This thread won't end


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Let's just end it and start another one


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

No offense strang


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm not a very good salesman


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

You need some brushing up strang


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'm not a very good salesman



You need to stand at the booth with your shirt off Bigs. See if that works


----------



## Hilsman (Jul 24, 2015)

Sup 3.5x2 mag


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Ask them "what's it gonna take to sell you some butt rub today ?"


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I need to hire 7 mag heard he could sell pork to a Muslim


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome back, String. looks like you've learned to hashtag since you've been gone.



Yes, I am now a hashtager, even when I talk to people.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Heard he could sell milk to lactose intolerant


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

You need to give them samples. Cook some chicken for them


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Beef to a vegan


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Mark=harsh words


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

My feelings are in shambles


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Let's just end it and start another one



Mark if you stop this at 900, then somebody will want to stop the next one at 800 and if you close that one at 800 then they will say 700 is plenty and, pretty soon we will be opening and closing threads one page at the time. You have to nip this type thing  in the bud.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

A canned hunt to PETA


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

#cryingonmybedinthelivingroom


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Give them free goat rides, I'm sure rydert will loan you a couple goats.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

A dog to a cat lover


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Sometimes I feel like I couldn't sell cigarettes on a troop train


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree bo$$, nip it....nip it in the bud!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Mark=harsh words



Just messing with you dude


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Strang is in a crack house, nothing but a mattress on the floor in the living room. They are going potty in a tea pitcher.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Had a feller come helpe move furniture tonight, then he left before the hard work started, tp is right, can't find no goot help these days


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

When life gives you tea pitchers, make lemonade.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mark if you stop this at 900, then somebody will want to stop the next one at 800 and if you close that one at 800 then they will say 700 is plenty and, pretty soon we will be opening and closing threads one page at the time. You have to nip this type thing  in the bud.



I was just  with strang


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Just messing with you dude



Well my feelings are hurt very badly, I don't know if I'm going to make it through this.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> When life gives you tea pitchers, make lemonade.



Lol's everywhere


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Had a feller come helpe move furniture tonight, then he left before the hard work started, tp is right, can't find no goot help these days



He probably makes more money in the union work force, and actually gets a break every now and again.


But that's just a guess.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mark if you stop this at 900, then somebody will want to stop the next one at 800 and if you close that one at 800 then they will say 700 is plenty and, pretty soon we will be opening and closing threads one page at the time. You have to nip this type thing  in the bud.



I wan to change the post limit to 4 per page. 25 is just too many.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

Prolly bigsteves cousin


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

He said he is gonna file workers comp, he hurt his pinky toe when his flippy floppys came off when he was walking backwards.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 24, 2015)

I gotta go pull staples out of the floor. Smh-ing


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Prolly bigsteves cousin



Smh, that guy has to be 100% trolling. I just find it hard to believe people really feel that way.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Can y'all explain my next post?


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<hello everyone


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I found a trick


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Less than


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<¥¥¥¥¥¥¥^^^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Well my feelings are hurt very badly, I don't know if I'm going to make it through this.



I've posted a lot in here because it's been slow at work and my mother in law is in town staying with us for two weeks.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<werd


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Smh, that guy has to be 100% trolling. I just find it hard to believe people really feel that way.



Oh. They are a lot of others like him


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I really need to go to bed. Gotta be in downtown early


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Oh. They are a lot of others like him



I know, we wouldn't have our current president if there weren't, but his comments are really a strecth sometimes, so much it seems like a troll.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I need to find my mother in law a man. Are there any old guys in here that like big, lazy, big mouth women in their late 60's ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> <hello everyone



<hello, to you too>


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I live 45 min away from where I'm staying I just didn't want to wake up 2+ hrs early   

The blast is 6 min away wooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> <hello, to you too>



<thank you


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Talk to migmack 7mag


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

She lives in California but will have to move here soon unfortunately


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Robert I found fresh soft shell crabs at whole foods today. They were proud of them but I still got 4 of them. Fried crab tomorrow night.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Or TP he liky the decrepit


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I need to find my mother in law a man. Are there any old guys in here that like big, lazy, big mouth women in their late 60's ?



I'm sure there are start a thread.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Talk to migmack 7mag



Lol. Mig could be my step father in law


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<glad I didn't type a bad word. Lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I live 45 min away from where I'm staying I just didn't want to wake up 2+ hrs early
> 
> The blast is 6 min away wooooooooooooo


I wish they could find a place just south of Atlnata to have it. I just can't handle the traffic up there.


mattech said:


> <thank you


<no problem>


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Lol. Mig could be my step father in law



Or what ever they would call that


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I know the feeling my MIL was in town for 2 weeks then a storm hit and flight changed for another 3 days  I screamed at the airline 

She asked do you really want me gone that bad   

I made something up and said no I just hate when companies try to take advantage of people  

I was so lying


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

She's real nosy


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

My wife was on the same page as me thank god  we had enough


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

She's too lazy to cook


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I only let my mom stay 3-4 days at a time my wife would lose it


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank god and Greyhound she's gone.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

Mrs Mag will be ready for her to go home in a couple of days


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm too lazy to punctuate here I hope yall don't mind


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

She waits for us to get home to fix supper when we've worked all day and she's sit,on her keister watching tv all day


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Did anyone notice we ain't even floppin 

Good times


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh btw I seen semipro today  and rjcriuser prolly a few more but they didn't want to associate wif billy


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish they could find a place just south of Atlnata to have it. I just can't handle the traffic up there.
> 
> <no problem>



<lol its like a secret code.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Oh btw I seen semipro today  and rjcriuser prolly a few more but they didn't want to associate wif billy



I ain't seen semi pro since the hog hunt. Did he talk to ya? 

What was RJ like. I'd like to meet him.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm not doing a good job selling her am I ?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy bought a new well and it is almost dry.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

<flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Wonder where Flash is?


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah me and semi talked a bit met his family they are nice people


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

What they got against Billy?


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm not doing a good job selling her am I ?



Just say she has alot of money and whoever she marries gets it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Prolly checking on his peanuts, to see if they are ready to boil.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Rjc is a cool dude met his fam too nice guy


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yeah me and semi talked a bit met his family they are nice people



Yep, they sure are. My wife and his wife talk several times a day. Usually her calling my wife in the morning is my alarm clock. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Hawnetts coming tomorrow haven't seen them since last blast


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Billy don't like them either. Yall know how clannish he is.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just say she has alot of money and whoever she marries gets it.



Man I hate lying


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Wish I could get down there Bigs, but got to much going on here right now.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Man I hate lying



That's the first time I've heard a car salesman say that.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol, just kidding mark.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish I could go too


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

Get her a farmers only acct.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

thwy sell beer at the blast I did not remember that  peeps were getting crunk


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's the first time I've heard a car salesman say that.



Lol. That's why I've been doing it for so long


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

I really hate I can't make it.


----------



## bigelow (Jul 24, 2015)

Not really but would have been cool if they were


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Goot to have Strang back in here. Hope he don't get mad at us again.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> thwy sell beer at the blast I did not remember that  peeps were getting crunk



Now I really wish I could go


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

This one finally winding down.


----------



## mattech (Jul 24, 2015)

bigelow said:


> thwy sell beer at the blast I did not remember that  peeps were getting crunk



Did you see the thread about ccw in the blast. First post I told them it was fine. People are still discussing it. When people finally realize I am always right, life will be alot easier.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2015)

Yall got to go.


----------

